# Floridians email your representatives!



## jbennin314 (Jul 30, 2008)

Take action!
Copy and paste the text below to you local representatives email. Link at the bottom of text. Thanks,
Jim

We cannot afford any taxes in addition to the SChip tax ,This new tax must exclude cigars, pipe tobacco & the Floor Tax - No Less than this, and it will force all manufactures, distributors and retail store owners out of the state and seek safe haven in another state, Not to mention the businesses that will simply have to close their doors. and let go of they employees.

If the industry pulls out of the state the law makers will be responsible for far more than they have ever imagined, far more than they bargained for. Loss of revenue from businesses leaving and unemployment when our industry employs over 12K Florida residents.

Imagine tourism in Dade county plummeting further. Many people travel from other states to visit cigar factories and distributors. They do Calle Ocho tours - It is part of History in our state

One of the largest internet cigar distribution companies was considering moving their operation from Burlington, NC to FL. This is a huge loss for FL. This could have created job opportunities and large revenues for the state.

Fla. should be attracting businesses not keeping them from coming in. Our history in cigar making goes back to 1880s in Ybor city and Key West.
*If this law passes smoke shops around Florida will have to close!
*http://www.myfloridahouse.gov/SECTIO...entatives.aspx


----------

